# هل هناكمن يصمم لى منتدى دينى  على استضافة مجانية دائمة



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (19 أبريل 2008)

سلام ونعمة 

انا نفسى حد يساعدنى  هنا انا اريد شخص يصمم لى منتدى سوف يكون دينى

اسمة Jesus4all

ويكون على استضافة مجانية وسريعة بس اهم حاجة تكون دائمة


سلام ونعمة


----------



## الملك أبجر (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناكمن يصمم لى منتدى دينى  على استضافة مجانية دائمة*

انا مستعد لأعمل لك هذا
قم بمراسلتي على الايميل التالي
castel_bird******.com
عبر الماسينجر

بس على شرط!!!
بكون فيه ادمن!!   

سلام المسيح!!!


----------



## emadmido (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناكمن يصمم لى منتدى دينى  على استضافة مجانية دائمة*

السلام والنعمة انا مسعد اعملك منتدى كامل وكامل التصميم واستايل ووجها ومجانا 

ومن غير شروط ....

ادخل الموقع وابعتلى رسالة او رسالة هنا فى المنتدى رسالة خاصة 

www.el3azra.li


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناكمن يصمم لى منتدى دينى  على استضافة مجانية دائمة*

اخى انت قافل الرسائل الخاصة وانا سجلت فى منتداك ساعدنى بسرعة


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناكمن يصمم لى منتدى دينى  على استضافة مجانية دائمة*

هل  هناك مساعد


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناكمن يصمم لى منتدى دينى  على استضافة مجانية دائمة*

من الواضح انمفيش حد عاوز يساعدنى 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## faris sd4l (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناكمن يصمم لى منتدى دينى  على استضافة مجانية دائمة*

طلبك أخوي صعب علي حاليا لقبل اعتذاري بسبب انشغالي في هذه الايام​


----------



## روجر (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله عز وجل الشباب ما بتقصر


----------

